# I need help w baby barred rock



## crabgirl (Mar 3, 2013)

I noticed my three week old BR stretching his neck as if to crow and no sound came out. Now he sleeps away from the other chicks. What should I do??


----------



## shellyean40 (Apr 18, 2013)

is your chick wheezing at all? I would definitely put some vitamins in it's water. What about appetite? Sometimes, when they stretch their necks and look like they are yawning, it can be gapeworm. I would look that up and see what you can do for it.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like he is growing. All chicks stretch their neck. And they sleep where ever. Maybe he wasnt cold and randomly picked a spot.


----------



## crabgirl (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes! He does look like he's yawning. It does sound like the gape worm. Thanks so much. Ill research it now.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a hard time thinking it may be gape worm, that occurs mostly in older birds that have had outdoor access. It comes from worms, slugs, ect. So if your chicks arnt free ranging eating worms and such It's not gapeworm.


----------



## crabgirl (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes. He seems fine now. I think I may be a paranoid new mom


----------



## Sugar_Owl_2003 (May 2, 2013)

crabgirl said:


> Yes. He seems fine now. I think I may be a paranoid new mom


I am happy he/she is all right  <3


----------

